# Eurodyne 630cc 1.8T DevilsOwn Meth



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello!
I have a Golf IV 1.8T AWW Code with Eurodyne software,630cc,GT3071R,Forged internals,camshafts,valves,...
I have mounted a Devilsown progressive kit,but now i don´t setup.
What boost pressure is normal i put same as start injecting?
And injectiong full?
In PSI.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

on your setup i'd say start spray around 11psi and full spray around 20psi...see how that feels.


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you very much.
My pack is the former, not the DVC-30 again.
It gives me lots of support people.
And you, you're from another company help me, thank you very much
My car ride around a bit, GT3071r is a hybrid pagparts kit, 630cc, Walbro 255 fuel pump, intake manifold, FMIC, exhaust, forged, valves, camshafts, eurodyne ...


----------

